# The Disappearing Stripe



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I just noticed the other day that Carl lost the black stripe down his back!!

With the stripe:

























And now, without the stripe:









Excuse me as I mourn the fact that Carl is growing up *cry* :lol:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I hear ya! I'm mourning Diesel's growing up as well.  
I just hope Guinness doesn't grow so fast.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Courtney said:


> I hear ya! I'm mourning Diesel's growing up as well.
> I just hope Guinness doesn't grow so fast.


I can't believe Diesel's 10 months!

I also can't believe when Carl was a puppy and not sleeping through the night, not potty-trained, chewing on people's hands, I wished he would grow up. And now that he's grown up...*sob*

*suddenly depressed*


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

omg i get the same way with austin it goes to fast


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

He is still very cute stripe or stripeless. I agree, they grow up way too fast.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is cute with or without the stripe! It's so funny how much their coats can change as they grow!


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah, he'll always be so handsome. Will he keep his black face and tail?


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Now im afraid bambi will lose his too when he gets older.

They grow so fast . I wish we could stop their growth.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

awww, he is very cute either way, but I know what you mean about them growing too fast!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

azusaheart said:


> Yeah, he'll always be so handsome. Will he keep his black face and tail?


I think he will, because his face and tail haven't changed at all. I hope he keeps the black mask at least- I love his black mask!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I remember when Mr. Peepers was a baby, I would kinda get sad that he was getting big but at the same time I was excited to see what kind of boy he'd grow to be. :wink: I guess they are just like kids. :lol:


----------

